# Bolles harbor



## Jmsteele187

Has anyone checked the ice out at bolles harbor, if there is any?


----------



## PARK92

I went on thanksgiving. There was ice but it looked pretty sketchy still. Probably just an inch or so. Yesterday I seen a bunch of kids playing ice hockey on a lagoon down the street on the Ottawa river but its supposed to be warmer so it'll probably all go to hell in the next several days.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Yeah, the 10 day forecast didn't look that bad when I woke up this morning. By the looks of it, the ice may have to start from scratch next weekend.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

You poor guys drooling over ice. I was out on Tampa Bay yesterday and caught about 40 Sea Trout. It was 75 deg. No ice reported


----------



## Jmsteele187

DeathFromAbove said:


> You poor guys drooling over ice. I was out on Tampa Bay yesterday and caught about 40 Sea Trout. It was 75 deg. No ice reported


At this point, I don't care about warm temps and open water. I want below freezing weather and ice as far as I can see. I almost enjoy ice fishing more than fishing from my kayak.... Almost.


----------



## fisherboy

Jmsteele187 said:


> At this point, I don't care about warm temps and open water. I want below freezing weather and ice as far as I can see. I almost enjoy ice fishing more than fishing from my kayak.... Almost.


i'll take tampa bay


----------



## PARK92

I'll take Tampa bay too....who's buying my ticket? Lol!


----------



## PARK92

The launch is still open. There was one trailer in the lot and I hope they had some luck out there because it was cold out today. Hopefully by next weekend there will be some safe ice out there.


----------



## fisherboy

Almost went to GR today to float some minnows but decided against it. I have some of my ice equip about, ie charged my batteries for camera & auger. Shanty, poles, etc still in storeage unit.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Is a parking permit really needed at bolles harbor?


----------



## PARK92

No. I'm on the once right now. No fish yet just got here. About 2.5 inches of ice. Other guys are picking at em


----------



## yonderfishin

Was just reading a thread on michigan sportsman that said there is around 3 1/2 inches and thinking possibly 4 sometime this weekend but its just hearsay. I know someone on another forum that is supposed to be going out there tomorrow.


----------



## Jmsteele187

My buddy was out there today, said there was about 3" of ice. He said he got a limit of gills and a few perch. I might try to head up there on Sunday.


----------



## PARK92

I didn't do real well. I'll be back at it in the am


----------



## WalleyeWiz

The ice might get sloppy with the snow and east winds raising the water levels there . Hope not but there is that chance .

Dwayne


----------



## PARK92

It was definitely sloppy this morning.


----------



## Jmsteele187

I got out there today. Slush wasn't quite frozen when I got there but, was well on its way when I left. Ended up with 18 gills and 5 perch, I threw a handful of gills back too.


----------



## PARK92

Nice man. I wish I could've gotten out today. Why did the damage?


----------



## Jmsteele187

PARK92 said:


> Nice man. I wish I could've gotten out today. Why did the damage?


I used a gold Fiskas jig and a black checai jig tipped with red spikes. My camera helped out quite a bit too.


----------



## stex1220

How do you access the ice there? Is it a public park or something? I know where the harbor is just never been up there...How thick was the ice


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

There is a boat launch and guys just park and access the ice there. When you get off I-75 go strait and head all the way back. There should be other cars there too.


----------



## Jmsteele187

stex1220 said:


> How do you access the ice there? Is it a public park or something? I know where the harbor is just never been up there...How thick was the ice


There is a public boat launch. The ice was about 3" with water and snow on top. The slush was starting to freeze up pretty good when I left.


----------



## stex1220

Thanks for the info guys.....I'm not a huge ice man but I like to go out a few times a season if I can to shake the winter blues off.


----------



## Tailchaser

At least you had some action, Jm. The perch look nice . I wonder if the ice stays decent this year, & the parking lot gets full. If the DNR will check parking permits. Did they turn the bubblers on yet in the marina's ? For you new guys venturing out, there is a current , with the different winds, & the ice can move up & down, heave whatever. Be careful, & good luck . Don.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Tailchaser said:


> At least you had some action, Jm. The perch look nice . I wonder if the ice stays decent this year, & the parking lot gets full. If the DNR will check parking permits. Did they turn the bubblers on yet in the marina's ? For you new guys venturing out, there is a current , with the different winds, & the ice can move up & down, heave whatever. Be careful, & good luck . Don.


The bubblers were running under some of the docks across the river, to the left of the gas pumps. I'm not sure if they will end up checking permits, but I went without one and was fine. I'll need to get one though, just in case. I'm just not sure where to buy the permit. Everyone I know up there gets them with their license plates.


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

Jmsteele187 said:


> The bubblers were running under some of the docks across the river, to the left of the gas pumps. I'm not sure if they will end up checking permits, but I went without one and was fine. I'll need to get one though, just in case. I'm just not sure where to buy the permit. Everyone I know up there gets them with their license plates.


there is a baitshop on the other side of the harbor that you could ask or try googleing it.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Jmsteele187 said:


> The bubblers were running under some of the docks across the river, to the left of the gas pumps. I'm not sure if they will end up checking permits, but I went without one and was fine. I'll need to get one though, just in case. I'm just not sure where to buy the permit. Everyone I know up there gets them with their license plates.


Those bubbler will probably run all winter long. I don't go there very often, but I've not heard of anyone getting ticketed for parking without a permit. The ones people get with their license plates are only good at certain parks - not sure if this is one of them or not. I know SSP is one, but LEMP gets it's own permit. Is Bolles Harbor a state park or a metropark?


----------



## Jmsteele187

Bucket Mouth said:


> Those bubbler will probably run all winter long. I don't go there very often, but I've not heard of anyone getting ticketed for parking without a permit. The ones people get with their license plates are only good at certain parks - not sure if this is one of them or not. I know SSP is one, but LEMP gets it's own permit. Is Bolles Harbor a state park or a metropark?


I'm not sure about what type of park it is, but I do know that the permit guys get on their license plate works at bolles.


----------



## PARK92

There's a boat launch that's public.


----------



## ohiobuck

You can order the non resident permit online or buy it at some state park office's

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tailchaser

If you are a resident of Michigan ,you can pay $10.00 for a little P to put on the lic. plate. They buy them when they get there car plates. A non resident has to purchase a windshield sticker for around 25.00 or 29.00. The only place to get them is at a State Park office or on-line . the mich state store web page. You might want to wait till the first of the year, & get one for the 2014 season. This sticker is good for any DNR launch, State Park. Bolles Harbor is a DNR faucilty or launch. This is actually a good deal for us Ohio Boys, rather then buying them seperate. The Metro parks like Erie Metro, & some other county parks have there own permits.


----------



## Jmsteele187

At $25-29 I might just make sure I ride with my brother from now on. That's a bit high for only going up there a couple times a year.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

The fine isn't going to cost more than that, I wouldn't think. At that price, I'd gamble, especially if going on a few times a year.


----------



## Tailchaser

You never know what the DNR is going to do. Last year the ice took a dump very early , so there wasn't much action ice fishing there. The permit is for the boat ramp, so if we have a good season, they may try to enforce it. I never noticed them checking in the park during the ice season. I'm sure the game wardens will be on the ice checking for lic's. Again Good Luck.


----------



## PARK92

I've bought the season pass before and never even seen another officer checking the entire year and that's why I refuse to buy one. BTW went there today after work and got three short from a limit of good sized gills and a bonus perch. All in about an hour. Caught a ton but also threw a lot back.


----------



## fisherboy

Made my 1st trip on the ice (for this year). Managed to get my limit of gills & sunfish. Slow at 1st but really picked up around 3 & was going like crazy a little before 4 when I left. Used a camera which definitely helped. Saw a few perch, a crappie & a school of shad along with the gills. Size of fish not really worth getting excited about but keper size. & fun to get out!


----------



## mlayers

with a limit I guess you are fishing MI waters. I heard they are jacking up the prices for the license next year


----------



## Jmsteele187

mlayers said:


> with a limit I guess you are fishing MI waters. I heard they are jacking up the prices for the license next year


I'll probably still just buy the one day if they do. I don't fish up there enough to buy an annual license. It just been cheaper to buy the one day every time I go up.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

mlayers said:


> I heard they are jacking up the prices for the license next year


Yes they are. They're combining the regular license and the trout/salmon license into one PLUS raising the price another $20 or so.

I paid $34 this year for the regular and next year it think its something like $78.


----------



## Jmsteele187

Bucket Mouth said:


> Yes they are. They're combining the regular license and the trout/salmon license into one PLUS raising the price another $20 or so.
> 
> I paid $34 this year for the regular and next year it think its something like $78.


Sounds like it's time to move back home.


----------



## PARK92

I'd be interested to see how many people will still buy lisences that live out of state. I probably still will but I'm sure that some people will not. I do about 75% of my fishing in Michigan waters but I live about a mile from the border.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

If NW Ohio had any semblance of good fishing lakes (excluding Erie) I'd stay in state. Other than the Maumee River, the area blows chunks and I do a large majority of my fishing in Michigan. They've got me over a barrel. I don't like it but I'm gonna take my medicine.


----------



## PARK92

You hit the nail on the head bucket mouth.


----------



## fisherboy

Fishing was decent again & the gills were a little larger. Ice was firm without any particular snow on top. However by the docks the ice was showing a little water on top


----------



## Scum_Frog

Good looking pumpkin seeds there!!


----------



## PARK92

im going up there today. fished all day yesterday with minimal success but im laid off right now and have nothing better to do so....ill go fishing. will post a report later


----------



## fisherboy

Kind of surprised you did not have too much luck yesterday. I heard that the perch were hitting. I would have been there (also today) except my son is visting from Detroit area. Going to be there saturday unless someting unusual happens.


----------



## PARK92

Got 15 real nice sized gills today.


----------



## Nwohiofisherman

How is the ice Park?


----------



## PARK92

Its right around 3-4 inches. Looked to be getting spotty late afternoon.


----------



## fisherboy

Took quite a while today but we both did it - limits. We each got a perch. Saw many many on our cameras but getting them to bite was another matter.We even tried minnows but no luck. Glad someone had a plank by shore or we would have had fun getting there. Questionable about Sunday. (Also the 2 of us released close to 100 smaller ones.)


----------



## PARK92

I was out today also down near the end. Got a limit of gills and one perch. 75% of the fish I caught were in the first half hour at around 1:00


----------



## fisherboy

We were down beyond the tree sticking out . Almost the last shanty. Decided to try another location in Adrian today. We did the same except this time true bluegills & a few crappies.


----------



## kinzua

I still will but I also hunt Michigan. From what I read it will cost me $266.00 to do so. On the bright side of that I get to deer tags with the new license!


----------



## mlayers

hey but for $266 I can get a lot more deer here in Ohio.


----------



## kinzua

I have access to land in Hillsdale Co. Know place to hunt in Ohio unless you pay to lease property. I prefer not to hunt state land during deer gun. Plus the fishing is far better and closer to go to in Michigan. I'd make that up in fuel prices anyway.


----------



## Flathead76

I bought my deer tag this year for michigan for 138.00


----------



## kinzua

Flathead76 said:


> I bought my deer tag this year for michigan for 138.00


I bought it for the same 138.00 this year to but the new laws for 2104 have changed. google michigan non resident hunting and fishing license for 2014. That will tell you all the run down on what you are looking for. For me since I fish Michigan also I will pay $266 for the combo. I will receive fishing license for any species including trout/salmon, 2 deer tags and a small game hunting permit. Thats not to bad, like i said I will save it in fuel and I wont have a 2 or 3 hour drive home from ohio inland lakes. There is over 50 lakes an hour north either way you go. Hope this info helps.


----------



## kinzua

If you are just looking to fish it will be $74.00 I believe.


----------



## kinzua

Department of Natural Resources FY 2014 Executive Budget Questions and Answers
Hunting and Fishing Licenses: Conservation in Michigan is funded primarily through license fees paid by hunters, trappers and anglers. The Governors Fiscal Year 2014 Executive Budget recommendation includes a restructuring of hunting, fishing and trapping license types and costs. The proposal would make for a more simple, fair and efficient license structure. The new structure would reduce core license types from 227 to fewer than 40.
 Which fishing and hunting licenses will replace current licenses, and at what cost to the customer?
The DNR proposes that a base hunting license be required to hunt in Michigan. The base license would allow hunters to hunt small game and non-waterfowl migratory birds. Including a $1 surcharge (New: see page 2 for more detail), the cost would be:
 $6 for juniors (ages 10 to 17)
 $11 for residents (ages 17 to 64)
 $5 for seniors (age 65+)
 $151 for non-residents (age 17+)
Tags could then be added onto the base license for:
 deer ($20)
 antlerless deer ($20)
 fall turkey ($15)
 spring turkey ($15)
 fur harvester ($15)
 waterfowl ($12)
 bear harvest ($25)
 bear participation ($15)
 elk ($100)
A new combination hunt and fish license would also be available at $76 for a resident or $266 for a non-resident, including the $1 surcharge. The combination hunt and fish license includes a base license, two deer licenses, and an all-species fishing license. Additional tags could then be added to this license.
Separate tags would be offered for wolf and moose if hunting seasons are established. Fees would be $100 for a wolf tag, $500 for a non-resident wolf tag and $100 for a moose tag.
Applications for the Pure Michigan Hunt and tags with draw seasons would be $5 each.
A new seven-day small game license would be available for non-residents at $80. A base license would not be required to purchase this license. However, non-residents would not be able to add other tags to this license.
&#65532;Page 1 (May 2013)
A mentored youth hunting and fishing license would continue to be available at $7.50 for youth under the age of 10.
In addition, we propose four fishing license fees:
 24-hour ($10)
 72-hour ($30)
 resident all-species ($26)
 non-resident all-species ($76)
Also:
 Youth under the age of 17 would continue to fish for free
 Active military and disabled veterans who receive benefits at the 100-percent
rate would hunt and fish for free
 Senior citizens would continue to receive a 60-percent discount on deer,
turkey, fur harvester and resident all-species fishing licenses
All other current license types would be eliminated. All replacement licenses would be the same cost as the original license. Discounts for multi-license buyers would be eliminated.
 What is the $1 surcharge and what will it be used for?
Michiganders have great pride in the world-class natural resources of this state. However, many citizens are unaware of the benefits that fish and wildlife-related recreation provides to conserve and improve those natural resources. The $1 surcharge would fund a campaign to improve the general publics perception of the vital role that fish and wildlife-related recreation serves in protecting Michigans vibrant natural resources.
In 1999, the Colorado State Legislature created the Wildlife Management Public Education Advisory Council (PEAC). The job of the council was to develop and implement a comprehensive media-based information program to educate the general public about the benefits of wildlife, wildlife management, and wildlife- related recreation in Colorado. The PEAC derives its funding from a 75¢ surcharge on each hunting and fishing license sold in Colorado.
The department recently received interest from within the Michigan State Legislature to emulate Colorados PEAC model in Michigan through a $1 surcharge on the base license, all-species fishing license, and combination hunt and fish license.
 How do Michigans current license fees compare to those in surrounding states? To national averages?
Michigans resident hunting license fees are consistently less than the resident fees charged by neighboring Midwest states across every license type except elk.
At $15, Michigan currently has one of the lowest resident deer license fees in the nation. The current fee of $28 for a resident all-species fishing license is (relative to other Midwest states) toward the midpoint of the price range. However, the current
Page 2 (May 2013)
$42 fee for a non-resident all-species fishing license is less than the non-resident fees charged by most other Midwest states including Illinois, Indiana, Minnesota, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin.
 How would the proposed license fees compare to neighboring states?
This proposed fee structure allows Michigan to remain price-competitive with neighboring Midwest states. The $26 resident all-species fishing license would be less than the resident all-species fee charged in Illinois, Indiana, Minnesota, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin. It would cost a resident $31 to hunt a deer under our proposed structure, which is less than Illinois and Ohio.
 When was the last time a DNR license increased and how has inflation affected license revenue since that time?
Michigan has not seen a general increase in hunting and fishing license fees for 17 years. There have been only minor changes to fees since that time. The 1997 law that changed the fee structure allowed for $1 increases that took effect in 2001 and 2005. However, there has been no general restructuring of licenses since 1997. From 1997 to 2014, inflation (Detroit CPI) is expected to increase 44.7 percent, which has significantly reduced the buying power of revenue from fishing and hunting licenses.
 How has fishing and hunting license revenue trended in the past decade, including Pittman-Robertson and Dingell-Johnson dollars?
Over the past 10 years, the revenue received from the sale of licenses has essentially remained flat, with revenues of $43.3 million in 2002 to $44.1 million in 2011. These revenues include an increase in the price for antlerless deer licenses when a discount was lifted by the DNR (2009) and the $1 statutory increase on all licenses (2005). The federal apportionment to Michigan from Dingell-Johnson sport fish restoration funds increased from nearly $11.5 million in FY07 to $11.7 million in FY11. The federal apportionment to Michigan from Pittman-Robertson wildlife restoration funds increased from $9 million in FY07 to $12.8 million in FY11.
 How much estimated additional money would be raised through this proposed licensing structure?
We propose that the new licensing structure be implemented at the beginning of license year 2014 on March 1, 2014. Therefore, we expect that this proposal will generate $12.8 million in FY14, with full ongoing revenue of $19.7 million being generated beginning in FY15 (the first full year in effect).
 Will senior citizens still receive a discount under the proposed licensing structure?
Senior citizens would continue to receive a 60-percent discount on the following licenses: deer, turkey, fur harvester, base license (small game and non-waterfowl migratory birds) and resident all-species fishing. However, seniors would no longer receive discounts on bear licenses, 24-hour fishing licenses, or 72-hour fishing licenses.
Page 3 (May 2013)
 What would additional license money be used for, including a breakdown of how much money would be allocated to each category?
See the chart on the following page.
Page 4 (May 2013)
Outcomes of Generating More Revenue from Hunting and Fishing Licenses*
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Line Item
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Amount
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Outcomes
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;General law enforcement
&#65532;&#65532;$4,500,000
&#65532;Increase education/outreach/public safety contacts by hiring additional conservation officers
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Fisheries resource management
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;$1,000,000
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Increase technical assistance for fisheries habitat improvement on cold-water streams
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Fisheries resource management
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;$1,000,000
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Increase creel surveys and assessments on inland lakes & streams
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Fisheries resource management
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;$444,400
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Increase outreach to anglers that fish for perch, bluegill and bass
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Fish production
&#65532;&#65532;$977,800
&#65532;Increase rearing and stocking of fish by addressing infrastructure needs in our hatcheries
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Fisheries habitat improvement grants
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;$1,955,600
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Provide grants to stakeholders to increase fisheries habitat in inland lakes and streams
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Wildlife management
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;$1,466,600
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Increase acres of public game areas receiving habitat management or maintenance
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Wildlife habitat improvement grants
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;$1,466,700
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Provide grants to stakeholders to increase acres receiving habitat management or maintenance
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Marketing and outreach
&#65532;&#65532;$2,444,400
&#65532;1. Work with MEDC to enhance marketing of recreation opportunities and design mobile applications
2. Enhance the Retail Sales System to create a better license-buying experience
3. Expand natural resource education programs
4. Expand recruitment and retention programs for hunters and anglers
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Finance and operations
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;$1,466,700
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Open additional service centers to the public and increase hours that service centers are open to the public
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Forest management and timber market development
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;$488,900
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Increase acres of state forests receiving wildlife habitat management or maintenance
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Wildlife habitat improvement grants in state forests
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;$488,900
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Provide grants to stakeholders to increase acres of state forests receiving wildlife habitat management or maintenance
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Payments in lieu of taxes on purchased lands
&#65532;&#65532;$400,000
&#65532;Pay property taxes to local governments for access to public lands
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;Estimated New Annual Revenue
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;$ 18,100,000
&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;&#65532;*The amount allocated to each outcome may change depending on legislative changes to the fiscal year 2014 Executive Budget.
Page 5 (May 2013)
Dredging: Governor Snyder recently approved Public Act 9 of 2013, which appropriates $21 million for emergency dredging in FY13, of which $11.5 million is General Fund and $9.5 million is Waterways Fund. The FY14 Executive Budget includes $9.4 million for emergency dredging from the additional revenue directed to the Waterways Fund from the transportation investment package.
Off-Road Vehicles (ORVs): The FY14 Executive Budget includes $2.7 million in new revenue to the ORV Trail Improvement Fund from the proposed changes to ORV license fees.
 What is the structure and cost of current ORV stickers and trail permits?
Currently, ORV owners are required to annually purchase an ORV license for $16.25. ORV owners are not required to have a license to ride on their own private property or as a guest on private property (MCL 324.81102). Of each license sold, $15 is deposited in the ORV Trail Improvement Fund, $1 is deposited in the ORV Safety Education Fund and $0.25 is retained by the seller as commission.
 What increase and new fee structure is proposed?
This proposal would require ORV owners to annually purchase an ORV license for a fee of $26.25. From that, $25 would be deposited in the ORV Trail Improvement Fund, $1 would be deposited in the ORV Safety Education Fund, and the remaining $0.25 would remain with the seller. ORV owners would need to pay an additional $10 to ride on state trails; that money would be deposited in the ORV Trail Improvement Fund. Current exemptions contained in MCL 324.81102 would still apply.
 How long has it been since there has been an increase in ORV funding, and how has inflation affected revenues since that time?
The current ORV license fee has not changed since 1996. From 1996 to 2014, inflation (Detroit Consumer Price Index) is expected to increase 48.4 percent.
 What is the trend on ORV revenue?
Revenue to the ORV Trail Improvement Fund totaled roughly $3 million in 2003 and
nearly $3.3 million in 2012, for an increase of 8.8 percent over the last 10 years.
 Has this trend meant that some projects  trail maintenance, for instance  are not getting done?
Due to insufficient revenue, the DNR has not been able to increase trail miles to the statutorily required target of 4,000 miles. In addition, trail maintenance and law enforcement have not been provided at levels sufficient to customers.
 What would additional ORV money be used for, where would it be used and by whom (i.e., would the DNR grant money to partners to maintain trails)?
With this additional revenue, the DNR would invest in achieving the following outcomes to show the value of the ORV license fee changes to its customers:
&#65532;&#65532;Page 6 (May 2013)
 Expand the trail system from 3,627 miles to at least 4,000 miles through trail easements and acquisitions
 Create destination places by adding trail connections to communities and other trails through trail easements and acquisitions
 Provide sufficient grant funding to our stakeholders to develop, groom and brush trails and add signage to trails
 Provide safer recreation experiences to our customers through increased education and enforcement from conservation officers
 Thoroughly inspect the condition and maintenance of trails
 Replace failing or aging bridges and culverts to address safety and environmental
issues
 Provide oversight and leadership of the program
Conservation Officers (COs): The FY14 Executive Budget includes includes $600,000 one- time General Fund for a CO school and $2.9 million ongoing with the goal of adding 25 new COs, as well as $2.9 million ongoing Game & Fish Protection Fund to hire 16 new COs. In addition to this General Fund recommendation, Gov. Snyders budget recommends a new hunting and fishing license fee structure to better protect and manage Michigans natural and cultural resources. When fully implemented, the new fees would add $4.5 million annually for conservation officers. Sixteen officers  in addition to the 25 from General Fund dollars -- would be added in the first, partial year of funding, FY 2014.
 What is the trend in CO numbers?
The number of total sworn COs has steadily declined from 243 in FY01 to 173 in FY13
 a nearly 30-percent decrease over the 12-year period.
 How has this trend affected enforcement of conservation laws?
COs had public contact with about 350,000 Michigan citizens and visitors in 2011. Of those customer contacts, approximately 25,000 involved unlawful activity, and only 8,000 resulted in enforcement action due to community-oriented, customer service- based policing aimed at education and voluntary compliance. Increased officer presence is a key element to achieving voluntary compliance and encouraging safe and legal conduct, while still protecting Michigans natural resources.
 How many additional COs will the proposed General Fund allocation provide, and where will they be located?
The proposal will provide funding for 25 additional COs, who will be located throughout the state.
 Would all of the proposed General Fund revenue go to CO salaries and equipment? What portion of it goes to education of new COs?
 $2.9 million ongoing General Fund is included for payroll and equipment costs
 $600,000 one-time General Fund is provided for the cost of the academy
&#65532; Will there be ongoing General Fund support for the new COs?
Page 7 (May 2013)
The FY14 Executive Budget includes $2.9 million ongoing General Fund to support the new COs.
 What benefits will the public see from the presence of additional COs?
By hiring 25 additional COs, the DNR estimates that COs should make as many as 80,000 more customer contacts annually, , thereby identifying more unlawful activity and creating a safer environment for Michigan residents and visitors to our state. In addition, this proposal would allow the DNR to hire COs in three counties (Ontonagon, Hillsdale and Lenawee) in which there are no COs assigned, and numerous other counties that do not currently have an adequate number of officers. The DNR would be better equipped to provide assistance in rural areas where local law enforcement is limited.
Summer Youth Employment Initiative: The FY14 Executive Budget maintains funding for this program at the FY13 level of $3 million in General Fund. This program began in FY12 with an appropriation of $2 million.
 What is the purpose of the Summer Youth Employment Initiative?
The program employs at-risk youth in Detroit, Flint, Pontiac and Saginaw to introduce them to the outdoors while getting paid to learn job skills, develop career plans and set a foundation for future employment.
 How many people participated last year and through how many local agencies? More than 750 youth (through 13 local agencies) participated last summer.
 How much of the budgeted money will funnel to each of the four cities?
In FY12, 42 percent went to Detroit, 17 percent to Flint, 13 percent to Pontiac and 28 percent to Saginaw. Allocation of funds depends upon the participation that our partners can accommodate and wont be known until grant agreements are signed.
 How many young people are expected to participate in FY 2014?
Since funding for the program will increase 50 percent, student participation is
estimated to also increase 50 percent.
 Which agencies will we work through to grant this money?
The DNR will continue to explore public/private partnerships to assist in the
development and expansion of the program.
Disaster and Emergency Contingency Fund: The FY14 Executive Budget includes
$4 million for this fund in the Michigan State Police budget. While this is not a new fund, the DNR has in the past not been able to access the fund.
 What is the current method for funding wildfire suppression in Michigan?
Page 8 (May 2013)
&#65532;&#65532;
A total of $12.8 million is appropriated in FY13 for wildfire protection, including $7.2 million in the Forest Development Fund, $3.4 million in General Fund, $1.3 million in federal funds, and less than $1 million in Game and Fish Protection Fund and Aircraft Fees.
 What is this proposed new method, and why would it be better?
The proposed Disaster and Emergency Contingency Fund is included in the FY14 Michigan State Police budget. The DNR wants to use the fund for costs tied to the suppression of wildfires larger than 100 acres in size. Since handling fires of that size typically requires more funds than what are contained in the original budget, the DNR must currently request supplemental funding from the Legislature in those cases.
 Will that money roll over every year, and will additional General Fund money be added in subsequent years?
The fund would roll over each year. Unspent funds would not lapse to the General Fund. The FY14 budget directs $4 million to the fund and another $4 million is intended to be added again in FY15. Implementing legislation will be pursued to ensure that the fund contains at least $4 million and not more than $8.5 million.
 Who would have authority to release Contingency Fund dollars to the DNR?
The Michigan State Police director would have authority to release funds to the DNR for wildfire efforts and potentially other disaster response efforts affecting natural resources.
 Does this fund cover only wildfires, or is it possible that response to other types of disasters and emergencies would be included?
Historically, the DNR has incurred costs to respond to the following types of disasters: wildfire, flood, tornado, windstorm, oil spill, culvert failure, dam failure, rainstorm, invasive species, disease outbreak, fish kill and mine collapse. Based on the DNRs review of the definition of disaster contained in section 2 of the Emergency Management Act, 1976 PA 390, MCL 30.402, the costs to respond to all types of disasters listed above would be allowable expenses from the fund.
 What did the DNR spend last year on wildfire suppression  given the large number of fires and the Duck Lake fire  and did that spending divert resources from other department priorities?
A total of $16.5 million was spent on wildfire suppression in FY12. The DNR received supplemental funding of $3.5 million in General Fund last year to cover the added costs of Duck Lake. Therefore, our FY12 spending did not divert resources from other department priorities.
Page 9 (May 2013)
Great Lakes Research Vessel Chinook: The FY14 Executive Budget includes
$2 million one-time General Fund for the replacement of the Chinook. No funding for this project is included in FY13.
 What are the relevant statistics on the average age of DNR fisheries vessels or their maintenance needs?
The DNR currently maintains and operates four research vessels.
 Lake Char (built in 2008)  Lake Superior
 Steelhead (built in 1967)  Lake Michigan
 Channel Cat (built in 1968)  Lake Erie and Lake St. Clair
 Chinook (built in 1947)  Lake Huron
The average annual maintenance costs for each of the older vessels is approximately $15,000 per year. However, annual maintenance costs can range as high as $60,000 per vessel when significant engine rebuilds or hull repairs are needed.
 What are the vessel specifications (length, beam, on-board equipment, etc.)?
The research vessel Chinook is 50 feet long with a beam of 11.5 feet and weight displacement of 26 tons. It is powered with a single diesel engine and has a cruising speed of 9 knots. In comparison, the proposed replacement vessel will be 56 feet long with a beam of 16 feet and weight displacement of 26 tons. Powered by twin diesel engines, the replacement vessel will have a cruising speed of 19 knots. The additional speed and cruising range will significantly increase the efficiency of operations. Also, the replacement vessel will be outfitted with trawling and hydroacoustic equipment that will expand survey capabilities and allow for increased participation in collaborative lake-wide assessment efforts.
 What is the anticipated life of the vessel?
The anticipated life of the vessel is approximately 50 years. However, select equipment will need to be replaced prior to a complete vessel replacement. For instance, survey and navigation equipment will likely become obsolete before the vessel reaches 50 years of age. Likewise, engines and generator systems will also need to be rebuilt or replaced at more frequent intervals.
 Where will the vessel be docked? Where and how will it be used?
The vessel will be docked at the Alpena Fisheries Research Station. It will primarily operate on Lake Huron (including Saginaw Bay) and the St. Marys River. Similar to the Lake Char, the replacement vessel will be used:
 To assess and monitor aquatic invasive species in Lake Huron
 To monitor the vital statistics of walleye and yellow perch populations
 To evaluate salmonines and prey fish populations
 To collect data critical to collaborative monitoring of lake trout dynamics
In addition, the vessel will be used for joint surveys and to back up other research vessels in other areas across the Great Lakes system.
&#65532;Page 10 (May 2013)
 Will other vessel acquisitions be needed in coming years, or does this satisfy fisheries fleet needs for the near future?
Assuming that the Lake Huron vessel is replaced, the DNR will still have two vessels that are more than 40 years old. Its expected that both would need to be replaced within 10 to 20 years.
Page 11 (May 2013)


----------



## BFG

I'll pay it...can't put a price on the things that I enjoy. I can go golfing 5 times for that amount of money, but I'd rather fish/hunt for 12 months.

Two deer with that deal...now I'm not so pissed off about it.


----------



## mlayers

only problem that I have to fish MI is I don't have a boat and any lakes close to me you need a boat to fish it as the land around it is normally private. I have heard that you catch bigger gills up in MI but I normally catch around 1000 gills around here and they will average 6 1/2 to 7 inches and my crappies is around 10 inches in average. 
Plus I don't really like fishing or hunting alone as you never know when something can happen. Would like to get out and do some ice fishing but this guy like around 5 to 6 inches under him. So stay safe and good luck guys.


----------



## LatinoHeat

mlayers said:


> only problem that I have to fish MI is I don't have a boat and any lakes close to me you need a boat to fish it as the land around it is normally private. I have heard that you catch bigger gills up in MI but I normally catch around 1000 gills around here and they will average 6 1/2 to 7 inches and my crappies is around 10 inches in average.
> Plus I don't really like fishing or hunting alone as you never know when something can happen. Would like to get out and do some ice fishing but this guy like around 5 to 6 inches under him. So stay safe and good luck guys.


I'm from monroe and fish bolles thru the ice. If give bolles another cpl days for your liking, but if u want to venture north another 25 minutes Lake Erie metro park is producing decent numbers of perch right now. I'm missed out today but my buddy just got back. He said the marina as u head in deeper is slow, but the water near entrance is where the perch are


----------



## mlayers

venture north another 25 minutes Lake Erie metro park is producing decent numbers of perch right now

Latioheat is this in MI or OH


----------



## LatinoHeat

mlayers said:


> venture north another 25 minutes Lake Erie metro park is producing decent numbers of perch right now
> 
> Latioheat is this in MI or OH


Michigan. 25 minutes north of Bolles Harbor. Sorry, I should have specified


----------



## PARK92

im heading to bolles here in a minute.


----------



## Biscuit

How's the ice? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WalleyeWiz

is 3-4 inches . Was there at sun up this morning and buddy and I end up with 54 perch between us . Didnt keep any sunnies as we were after perch only .

Dwayne


----------



## mlayers

I would like to get into some perch. Can someone tell me where I should go to this coming weekend. Since it is suppose to be cold all week I figure there should be some decent ice. Plus if you are saying to go into MI how much is a day license.


----------



## fisher6476

DeathFromAbove said:


> You poor guys drooling over ice. I was out on Tampa Bay yesterday and caught about 40 Sea Trout. It was 75 deg. No ice reported


That's just wrong in so many ways...JEALOUS!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PARK92

What were you getting the perch on? I couldn't get any with any size mostly 5-6 inches. We didn't do too hot today.


----------



## mlayers

question guy when you are fishing for gills, perch or crappies what size of hook are you using for them. Do you use the same thing for all three. Would I use a small hook like a tear drop for anything that I would fish for and use minnow or a wax worm for the bait.


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Park , we cut 4 holes and fish minnies in all 4 . I tie up a short piece of mono with 2 #8 red hooks. sorta like a crappie rig i guess. I use an 1/16th sinker on the bottom . My buddy fished one hole with a bobber with a split shot and plain hook as well .
We never hole hope and just wait till the fish cruise around . This morning we would catch 4 or 5 perch in a few minutes and then they were gone . About every 10 minutes or so we would have spurts like that . Our keepers ran from 8 to little over 11 inches . Lots of small ones as well .

Dwayne


----------



## Jmsteele187

PARK92 said:


> What were you getting the perch on? I couldn't get any with any size mostly 5-6 inches. We didn't do too hot today.


Park, the perch I caught at bolles came on tungsten jig and spikes. I was using a camera, so I could play keep away from the smaller fish. My presentation was totally different for perch compared to gills, though. The gills wanted it quivered just off the bottom, where the perch wanted it pounded into the mud.


----------



## PARK92

Alright thanks for the advice guys. I don't ha e any electronics so that's kind of a disadvantage but that's alright. I'm going tomorrow morning to either billed or lake Erie metro in search of perch. I've caught a tons of gills and pumpkin seeds in the past week so I have started co cent rating my efforts more towards perch. Thanks again and will report back.


----------



## play6832

I believe the out of state fishing is 76.00 . I have question about that btw ,, I thought I read that the DNR gets that money for the first three years then in goes to the state is that correct ??


----------



## 21579

Perch bite was good IMO for Bolles. Ended up with 26, and only 6 pumpkin seeds. I was using a Northland forage minnow jig'n spoon medusa rigged. What I mean by that is 3 to as many as you want; waxies, mousies, spikes or whatever ( I was using mainly waxies) on the treble hook. Early in the morning the perch liked a high hard jig letting it settle about 6 in from bottom. Later in the day they liked the mud pounded. A camera for sure helps catch rates. Caught one of the biggest perch I have caught in a LONG while, 13.5 in. Like Dwayne said, they would come through in waves with non-stop action for 5 to 10 min, then nothing for a while.


----------



## piscator

Does Lake Erie metro require a special parking permit. If so where can you get them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mlayers

was wondering if there was someone here that would take me and my boy out for some perch. I am a hour from Toledo and if we had to go into MI we would get our 1 day license. We just would like to get a mess of perch for a couple of fish fry. Thanks Matt


----------



## mlayers

Oh forgot to say we can go any day as I am layed off right now and proably won't go back to work for a couple of weeks


----------



## PARK92

You get the permit at the entrance to the metro park. Its five bucks for the say pass. I fished there yesterday and only caught two perch. One on a Swedish pimple and one on a teardrop with waxie. The fishing was slow today at bolles. Tried everything and caught about ten perch. Three of which were 8-10" and one good sized gill. Fished from 8:30-1:30 right around d the gas dock. Tried minnows waxies pimples and red spikes. Red spikes produced almost all of the fish.


----------



## stex1220

Anyone got any info on bait shops in the area? Closest to access point as possible.....Thanks


----------



## mlayers

only bait shop that I know of is the one right across the boarder into MI on Summit


----------



## fisherboy

If you are talking about B Harbor there are 2 in B Harbor - Mathews & Erie party store. One on both sides of the main road. For the Metro Park there's 1 across from the main entrance to the park where you get your permit. There are also a couple in Monroe by the entrance to Sterling State Park.


----------



## Tailchaser

There is a bait shop on Summit street. near sterns road. He was close for the holdays & lack of ice. The Fisherman's Cave. 734-848-3935


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Anyone know if they plowed Bolles or Sterling State Park?


----------



## PARK92

I'd have to venture out and say probably not.


----------



## AtticaFish

This place has to be getting pounded with all the buzz here on OGF............. is the ice swiss cheese yet and you have to watch your step? Doesn't look like all that large of a harbor/marina from GoogleMaps. Does it get busy on the weekends and better off to go during the week?


----------



## fisherboy

Every place is better during the week but there is enought room there during the weekend. But you will be near people for sure. Was there 3 times this yr but only once during the weekend. More than likely I will be there Saturday.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

The ice is trashed. Guys were barely getting off two days ago using ladders and planks. Even with the sub zero temps there's a foot of snow to insulate and halt ice building. Good luck if you go. 

If you think its getting a bunch of publicity here, go on mi sportsman. That place is a zoo.


----------



## stex1220

Seen about 7 or 8 shantys out there today. Anyone know how thick the ice is getting?


----------



## KaGee

AtticaFish said:


> This place has to be getting pounded with all the buzz here on OGF............. is the ice swiss cheese yet and you have to watch your step? Doesn't look like all that large of a harbor/marina from GoogleMaps. Does it get busy on the weekends and better off to go during the week?


Bolles is not a deep, dark secret... Pretty sure veteran ice fishers are well aware of it.


----------



## 21579

Heard it was iffy still. What happened was when we had a good 3 in of ice the water was low. We then had a strong NE wind for a couple days. The water level went up and broke up the shore ice. Thats why guys were using ladders and crap to get out. Monroe warm water is just around the corner. That water that was blown in was a_ little_ warmer and now with a foot of snow to insulate......


----------



## stex1220

What a zoo!!.....I have never seen so many people in such a small area. We were on 3-4" of ice. The ice wasn't all that good either lots of slush spots walking out. After the holes were drilled lots of water came up threw the hole so I think that's where most of the slush came from. I seen a lot of smaller fish on the camera but we couldn't get much to bite. I did watch a huge largemouth go past the screen that was cool


----------



## AtticaFish

KaGee said:


> Bolles is not a deep, dark secret... Pretty sure veteran ice fishers are well aware of it.


Figured the hard core do know about it, but believe this year and last was the first i saw it mentioned here on the NW Ohio reports. Maybe i just missed it before. Has lots of new eyes watching these reports. Good ice will be here soon enough so no need for me to travel out of state now.


----------



## fisherboy

Was there today. Wish I had tried somewhere else. Managed only 10 of which only 4 were keepers. But a friend of mine did get his limit of gills (with 3 of mine). Could not get my camera to focus correctley. Lost the cap to turn the camera. Oh well, I did not have to clean fish today. Yes there was slush but all in all the ice was ok. & I did see a guy with a perch that was at least 14". He was too big for me to mug.


----------

